

Parse.com is down - fleeno

The web site was acting strange, and is now down completely. API calls are returning 503.
======
kcoop
Yup, same here. Website and api.parse.com as well.

Great timing! I just got a request from Apple for promotion in the App Store.
:-) Hopefully they'll have things back up soon...

